# A word for Sears and 40:1



## Joel D'Angelo (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a sears line trimmer I bought for $75 about 8 years ago. It is my only weedwacker and I use the crap out of it. Alway's run 40:1. It recently started running bad and it turned out the primer had cracked. No biggie. This motor still has the same compression and runs stronger if anything than when new. Just sayin.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a $69 craftsman 12 year old one, only used around our house. Always ran on 40:1 Husky xp and rec gas. When it quits I will just throw it away and buy another cheap one.


----------

